# 5DIII Video data rate, need faster cards



## isaaclkoval (Mar 24, 2012)

I Just realized today I need faster cards to handle the higher data rate in video when using the All-I compression method or this will happen.







I guess sometimes it pays to read the instruction book first. The good news though is that the videos aren't corrupted. They just won't play on the camera. I don't think I'll be using those cards again though for video.

For All-I, you need 30 MB/sec or faster with a CF card and 20MB/sec or faster with an SD card.


----------

